# August 2019 Photo of the Month Voting



## snowbear (Sep 5, 2019)

Best of luck to all.
Voting ends in seven days.

1. "Untitled" by @gnagel






2. "No. 3 from Life's Little Pleasures" by @ Dean_Gretsch





3. "Vestrahorn" by @Vieri





4. "Pre-hike Sunrise in Vihren, Bulgaria" by @D7K 





5. "Untitled" by @fishing4sanity


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 5, 2019)

Well done all......


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Sep 5, 2019)

All great and very different - so hard to pick one, but voted for the one that had the wow factor.


----------



## Tony744 (Sep 6, 2019)

Another tough choice, great photos all!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 6, 2019)

Good luck to everyone!


----------

